# Can't sleep



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Ok, I was on Prozac, but I guess it made me a little manic, my family was complaining that I had a meth lab somewhere, jokingly of course. The Dr took me off that and put me on Effexor. When I was on the Prozac I was on 15 milligrams of Restoril, and it wasn't really working. Now I take 30 and it doesn't work AT ALL. I have tried Soma, Flexoril, and Restoril. Any other ideas I could ask my Doc about? He doesn't seem worried that I get an hour or two of sleep a night, but I am exhausted, feel like I can't hold on! Sorry so long,Laurie


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Sleep is one of the most important things we can do for our bodies, especially when we have chronic illnesses. There's lots of things you can take to go to sleep - there are actual sleep drugs, like Sonata, Ambien, etc, and other drugs who have side-effects of making you drowsy, Trazadone, for example. Other than prescriptions, there are over the counter meds that can make you drowsy as well - Benadryl, or Melatonin, for example. Sometimes I even take my Bentyl if I'm in really bad shape sleep-wise, as that always knocks me out. I really hope your doctor starts to worry more about your sleep! That's crazy!And, I'm sure others will be able to add to my list!


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Laurie,Not sure for what reason you are on anti-depressants but there is one that is regularly prescribed here to ME/CFS sufferers because it helps you sleep at night its called Amitriptyline (trade name Tryptizol) its one of the tricyclic antideprresants. I know of several ME/CFS sufferers who use this to help improve their sleep patterns.Alternatively I would ask about melatonin as this is the bodies natural hromone to induce sleep and can be prescribed in low doses between 2-5mg and from what I hear has relatively low risk of unpleasant side effects.Just wanted to send you a {{{{hug}}}} to let you know your not alone, I rarely get more than 3-4 hours sleep a night and I know how downright frustrating it can be


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback! I tried Ambien, nothing. Also tried the benedryl, nothing, LOL. I am trying Melatonin now, and a new supplement I found that helps to produce seratonin, I didn't sleep last night, but who knows tonight might be my night!Laurie


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Well, I hope you got some sleep last night, I just wanted to tell you that I take the 50 mg of Benadryl and 6 mg of Melatonin together everynight. Hope this helps!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2003)

I know this may not help you much, but since I was 38 years old I have not been able to sleep at night without the assistance of medication... combination of fibromyalgia pain and depression.Do what ya gotta doEvie


----------

